# Sargent report 4-15-17



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got some bull reds and 1 bull shark today. Plenty of mullet in the surf. The fish were out far, the second gut and beyond .


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

If your gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice reds An shark!!! Definitely looks like y'all had a good day.


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice!! We just bought a place in Sargent and I ventured, for the first time, offshore. I got to follow a shrimp boat through Mitchell's Cut but it was easy to see the channel. It was the only spot without breakers! Anyway we hit almost all the rigs North and East of the cut and only caught 2 redfish. I couldn't believe not a single snapper or kingfish. Maybe its too early?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

-Jake- said:


> Nice!! We just bought a place in Sargent and I ventured, for the first time, offshore. I got to follow a shrimp boat through Mitchell's Cut but it was easy to see the channel. It was the only spot without breakers! Anyway we hit almost all the rigs North and East of the cut and only caught 2 redfish. I couldn't believe not a single snapper or kingfish. Maybe its too early?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Correction: 1st time offshore out of Sargent









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sharkchum, great report. With all this rain, are the roads too muddy to get to where all the seashells are? Also, it there a lot of debris or seaweed in the surf? Thanks.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

-Jake- said:


> Nice!! We just bought a place in Sargent and I ventured, for the first time, offshore. I got to follow a shrimp boat through Mitchell's Cut but it was easy to see the channel. It was the only spot without breakers! Anyway we hit almost all the rigs North and East of the cut and only caught 2 redfish. I couldn't believe not a single snapper or kingfish. Maybe its too early?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Red snapper come in closer when the water is cooler in the winter. Kings are opposite. They like warm water.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome report again & again! Please excuse me but as many folks browsing we should receive more reports to counter balance! This is your thread sharkchum, as long as your teaching we should have more reports in the near future.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

tennisplayer2 said:


> Sharkchum, great report. With all this rain, are the roads too muddy to get to where all the seashells are? Also, it there a lot of debris or seaweed in the surf? Thanks.


Yes, it's a muddy mess. The seaweed is so bad it's hard to keep a line out and I'm sure all the rain yesterday is gonna wash a lot of debris out of the rivers and onto the beach. There were a lot of mullet, so if you can find the bait you can probably find the fish.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sharkchum, thanks again. I think that I will try again time.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Great job and pics as usual.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for the report. Hate to see the weed building. The Sargassum Early Advisory System (SEA) says this. Hopefully that was just a small amount that floated in and not a sign of what's to come this summer. This is the report for the Galveston area on 04/17/17.


----------

